
Storj launches Tardigrade - IThoughtYouGNU
https://storj.io/blog/2020/03/general-availability-for-tardigrade-is-here
======
miohtama
> Through our Open Source Partner Program, any open source project with a
> connector will receive a portion of the revenue we earn when your users
> store data on Tardigrade. There are no limits. There is no catch. We want to
> support open source because we ourselves are open source software
> developers.

What kind of projects would be ideally funded this way?

------
miohtama
Are there any architecture charts to show what are centralised and what are
decentralised components in Tardigrade?

I would assume that at least enterprise billing needs still to be centralised.

